# Halloween, maybe?



## ParaNoir (Oct 27, 2010)

I really am out of ideas for halloween 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




	I was playing around a few nights ago and this is the look I came up with, I'm still not sure though!
	Let me know what you think, I need opinions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Products:

	Eyes: *
	Bare canvas paint
	 Mac; Blanc type, romping, carbon
	Mufe #92
	Illamasqua medium pencil - spell
	Liquid liner
	Haute & naughty lash mascara

*Face: *
	MUFE HD & face and body white mixed
	Prep & prime powder
	Copperplate (contour)
	Romping and mufe 92 (contour collar bones)
	Vellum (highlight)

*Lips:*
	Foundation
	Dark deed lipstick (in the center)
	Liquid liner






















 xx


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Oct 27, 2010)

WOAH. That was really trippy, I love love love the contouring around your collarbone!


----------



## paparazziboy (Oct 27, 2010)

great look i wish we were having a theme day but since a tartan tale comes out tomorrow its all about that collection


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it looks pretty cool, sorta like how the vamps look upon eating someone on Vampire Diaries.. Love it.


----------



## ParaNoir (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







paparazziboy said:


> great look i wish we were having a theme day but since a tartan tale comes out tomorrow its all about that collection


  	We don't get tartan tale for a few weeks, but i'm excited for having big crimped hair!


----------



## paparazziboy (Oct 28, 2010)

haha im jealous lol im about to change my extensions to look like rihanna's hair haha so that will be fun. i forgot your over seas. lol i love the tartan pins we got for the lauch we have have a level A event on the 11th i cant wait


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 28, 2010)

try a triple barrell iron... holy crimps. I love it. Thats what I have used in my zombie avi and post. So fun. I love all of yor looks btw, talent, MAJOR.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 30, 2018)

Digging up some old Halloween FOTD's.


----------

